# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Campaign Map, Feedback welcome

## jnmj

Hello all,

I really find all of this quite useful.  Having owned Campaign Cartographer for some time now I more recently updated to CC3 and find that I'm going to update the map I was using for the campaign too.

The game is not a RPG, its more of a "You are the King" type of game.  You determine all manner of things to do with your nation as time passes by.

So the #1 priority for the map is game functionality.  I'm also trying to add a nice touch here and there to not make it so bland.  I'll add a few images so you get what I'm talking about.  

Input is most welcome.  

I'll explain the images quick.
1) A normal campaign looks like that.  So any CC map is a big improvement.
2) A sample of another game using Campaign Cartographer, pretty excellent improvement.
3) My old sample prior to new map and CC3
4) New format, CC3, not complete with new symbols but all the data, game information shown.
5) An Island with no game data yet except for region borders and names.

Thanks for your time!

----------


## industrygothica

I think a simple font change would add an entirely new dimension to your maps.  Might make them look less technical and more artsy, without losing any of the information you need.


-IG

----------


## Ascension

The best solution is the simplest...great idea IG.  I was trying to think of something but couldn't cuz I always overcomplicate things...like my sentences.

----------


## jnmj

Thanks for the feedback.

I'll try to see if I can find different fonts.

Since there are various geographic areas I wonder if there are say Spanish influenced styles, Roman (aka Dwarven), Elvish, and the like out there.

Once I do that I'll upload a new copy of a piece to check out.

----------


## jnmj

Ok,

I've been tinkering with Sheet Styles, Fonts, colors, etc.

I'll probably change the "city" color from that Orange color to something more easily read.  Maybe Red.

I have a drop shadow on the borders which is kind of cool.  Gives each region a good place.

Still adjusting but wanted to share too.
JJ

----------


## Katerek

To be perfectly honest with you, I would really like to know what rules system you are using for your campaign! I have always been interested in running something like you described!

----------


## NymTevlyn

Birthright is an old 2nd edition campaign setting I believe (may have been 3rd edition), where you could rule the land, literally, through the bloodline of your birthright.  As for the most recent WIP.  Orange and grey... bleargh!  White text with a black outer glow or black text with a white outer glow will go well with any terrain color beneath them.

----------


## ottobot

looking good! one question i had was how the maps fit together. maybe you could show us a full map? also, what are the rules?

----------

